# Pictures from Orchilim 2012



## Marc (Apr 6, 2012)

As some of you allready know I've visisted Orchilim today. And I can only say that I was so impressed that I wouldn't mind going again tomorrow. ( But I wont  )

For starters we had real good luck with the weather. The venue itself was awesome as well. I'll be sharing pictures of it later.

The show itself was very nice, combined with the setting I found it more attractive then the show in Bad Salzuflen I visited a few weeks ago.

And the sales section was good as well, and it is that I lack place allready but otherwise I would have unloaded my wallet at Popov's stand. Oh my god what a nice plants did he have for sale.

I'll start of with sharing pictures of the venue itself.

Alden Biesen Castle

( info: http://www.eupedia.com/belgium/alden_biesen_castle.shtml )


----------



## Marc (Apr 6, 2012)

Here are pictures I took of the show itself. I'm not happy with all the pictures as it was very difficult to take pictures with the available light in the various halls in which the plants were shown. So I played around with the settings and flash of my compact camera.


----------



## Marc (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Marc (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Marc (Apr 6, 2012)

The two roth's that I found in the various show stands:

This one belongs to Rick Claessen of Claessen Orchideeen in the Netherlands.











This one is from a hobbyist that is a member of the same society as my father.


----------



## Marc (Apr 6, 2012)

Of course there were Pleione's to be seen as well. I decided while driving in the direction of the event that I spend enough money on this genus this year. Didn't stop me from taking pictures though.


----------



## Marc (Apr 6, 2012)

Popow's stand, which was like a dream come through and I only just managed to stop myself from unloading my wallet here.  :clap:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting. Looks like a very cool location! That first pic has some nice Vandas - who's display was that? I also see some Nepenthes in that pic - who's were those, and do you have more pics of them?


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice... Thanks for posting!


----------



## Marc (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh yeah and when you follow this link you can see the "investments" that I did today! 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=352552#post352552



Kevin said:


> Thanks for posting. Looks like a very cool location! That first pic has some nice Vandas - who's display was that? I also see some Nepenthes in that pic - who's were those, and do you have more pics of them?



The CP's were from a Dutch company of which I don't recall the name anymore. I didn't take any more pictures of them though.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Apr 6, 2012)

Spoilers... 


I will be going tomorrow. Hope the weather is as nice as today.
It's been a loooong time since I was at an orchid show. Can't wait.

Rob


----------



## Marc (Apr 6, 2012)

All in all a very nice day, I had the pleasure again to meet up with our fellow forum user Jeanlux, and also meeting our fellow forum user Ronan at the stand of NT orchids was nice as well.

I would also like to thanks Biothanasis for the greetings I received from Jean.


----------



## Marc (Apr 6, 2012)

Just noticed that I posted a picture twice and forgot this one.


----------



## Ruli (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you for the photos!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 6, 2012)

I would have bought the two hangianums in a heartbeat. I wish for some european vendors visit orchid show here.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for these great pics Marc, much better than mine, so I will show just some complementaries:

Arriving early in the morning:





Lovely addition of new architectue/art to the old background:





Marc showed Akerne's pleiones already:










Priced Angulocaste:





Some more:










one more view of part of Popow's:










Catts are, besides slippers my favorites:










Lovelies:









Marc and his father with Herman ter Borch:





Jeanlux with Popow senior and junior:





Sorry for the somewhat large pics, but besides other functionalities, Imageshak doesn't seem to work for me at the moment! 

Jean


----------



## eggshells (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh he has some tigrinum too! Damn. Wish I was there.


----------



## Dido (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pics. 
Looks like a great show


----------



## Hera (Apr 6, 2012)

Everything looks wonderful, but the pleione especially caught my eye.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2012)

Quite a show!

The photos are not too large.


----------



## Hien (Apr 7, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Thanks for these great pics Marc, much better than mine, so I will show just some complementaries:
> 
> Arriving early in the morning:
> 
> ...



If I was there, I would buy all three of Mr. Popow's hangianum. I have to admit I have a bias when it comes to what considered beauty in paphs


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 7, 2012)

Hien said:


> If I was there, I would buy all three of Mr. Popow's hangianum. I have to admit I have a bias when it comes to what considered beauty in paphs



I had preordered one with bud (among others)  !!! Jean


----------



## Marc (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice pictures Jean, I espescially like the first one as it captures an atmosphere that wasn't there anymore when we arrived.


----------



## Hien (Apr 8, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> I had preordered one with bud (among others)  !!! Jean



Congratulation for the good choice, I wish we have an orchid show here with a stand from mr. Popow.


----------



## Stone (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the pics. I'll take the hangianums, the micranthums in front, a couple af the godeys, a tigrinum, and oooh is that a violaceans I can see......


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2012)

Hien said:


> Congratulation for the good choice, I wish we have an orchid show here with a stand from mr. Popow.



Just like at Rock Center? oke: 



Stone said:


> Thanks for the pics. I'll take the hangianums, the micranthums in front, a couple af the godeys, a tigrinum, and oooh is that a violaceans I can see......



Sounds like hearing the voices in my own head! I took Mr. Popow to dinner in NYC once. I wish I could meet him in EU!


----------



## Hien (Apr 10, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Just like at Rock Center? oke:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like hearing the voices in my own head! I took Mr. Popow to dinner in NYC once. I wish I could meet him in EU!



well. at the Rock Center.. what a reminiscence of a golden era...i believe mr. Popow only visited and not having a stand... any way many of the plants i bought at the last memorable show are gifts to peoples (for all I know of their cultivation skills [read worse than mine] the plants probably all in all seen Saint Peter by now)


----------

